# Frage bezüglich Rootserver / Ausnutzung etc.



## 2Pac (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Themengebiet "Rootserver", kenn mich aber ein wenig mit Webservern und PHP / MySQL aus. Hab jedoch noch nichts mit einem Rootserver am Hut gehabt, leider. Um einen Rootserver komme ich jetzt aber mit meinem Projekt nicht mehr drum rum, denn ich benötige einige Gameserver, Voiceserver, BNC und Eggdrops und diese möchte ich nicht alle bestellen bei verschiedenen Anbietern, sondern möchte Sie möglichst selbst auf einem Rootserver zur Verfügung haben.

Meine erste Frage wäre ob ich mit nachfolgendem Rootserver die darauffolgenden Sachen ohne Probleme anbieten kann bzw. installieren kann ?

Rootserver:

AMD Athlon 64 2800+
768 MB DDR RAM
80 GB Festplatte
Anbindung an 100Mbit Switch
Eigene IP Adresse (1, möglich auch 4 was wäre hier besser ?)
Traffic 750 GB mtl.
Ticket 6 oder 10 (Was ist das ?)
Betriebssystem Suse 10.0/9.2/9.1 / Debian 3.1 (welches ist hier besser ?)

Ich möchte installieren:

-mind. 3 CS 1.6 - 4 Slotserver mit 1000 FPS / Ping Boost etc. (mehr wären besser am besten 5-6)
-Voiceserver TS2 mind. 30 Slot mehr wären besser
-mind. 50 Bouncer
-1 Eggdrop

Würde der Rootserver da ausreichend sein ? Wenn ja gibt es irgendwo tutorials wie ich die Server installiere und einrichte ? (Habe die Suchfunktion benutzt aber nichts gefunden, oder etwas übersehen) Gibt es Tutorials für die BNC, Eggy Einrichtung ? (Eggrop wurde bereits gecoded)

Was muss ich sonst noch beachten ? Gibt es Sicherheitsmaßnahmen um den Server zusätzlich zu schützen ? Wenn ja wo und welche ?

Wenn mein Server nicht ausreichend ist, wieviel würde dieser Server maximal schaffen ohne Probleme bzw. was muss der Rootserver haben an Resourcen, der meine Voraussetzungen erfüllt ?

Wie verwalte ich die ganzen Server ? Kann man da Webinterfaces installieren oder sind die Standardmäßig gegeben oder wie funktioniert das ganze ?

Wieviel Traffic würde bei den Programmen entstehen ? Reichen die 750 GB dafür aus ?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Rückantwort diesbezüglich von jemandem freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
2Pac


----------



## 2Pac (2. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mich noch nach den Preisen bei Anbietern umgesehen.

Minimum:

-50 BNC / 15,00 mtl.
-1 Eggdrop / 1,90 mtl.
-3x4 Slot Server 10,68 mtl.
-TS2 32 Slot / 4,80 mtl.

Summe: 32,38 € mtl.

Optimal:

-75 BNC / 21,00 mtl.
-1 Eggdrop / 1,90 mtl.
-6x4 Slot Server 21,36 mtl.
-TS2 104 Slot / 15,60 mtl.

Summe: 59,86 € mtl.

Was wäre denn jetzt angebrachter einen Root Server wie oben beschrieben für 39 € mtl. oder einen Anbieter aufsuchen ? Ich meine der Nachteil des Roots ist ja eindeutig die Sicherheit und die daraus folgenden Mehrkosten für Traffic vor allem durch IRC Tools wie BNC, Eggys etc oder ?

Lohnt es sich hier überhaupt einen Root zu nutzen ? Oder lauf ich besser die Anbieter zu wählen. Denn das System etc. muss ja ich selbst verwalten bei einem Rootserver oder nicht ?

mfg 2Pac


----------



## Flex (2. Oktober 2006)

Die Frage ist vor allem, fühlst du dich in der Lage dich ausreichend mit dem OS deiner Wahl zu beschäftigen? Die mit aktuellen Sicherheitslücken in den Scripts/Programmen/OS/Services auseinanderzusetzen? 
Wenn ja, dann wäre der Rootserver vielleicht nicht schlecht, auch wenn du (nach eigenen Erfahrungen) viel leiden wirst, wenn du als Neuling einsteigst. Andererseits macht es auch eine Menge Spaß, wenn man dann mal etwas geschafft hat... 

Ich würde dir grundsätzlich zu den Einzelleistungen raten, auch wenn es bei verschiedenen Anbietern ist, wird es dir, meiner Meinung nach, damit besser ergehen.


----------

